
PBS Idea Channel – This Episode Was Written by an AI - sarosh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3p10knivMRg
======
pitaj
His delivery is the most incredible thing about this video. It makes the AI's
output seem almost comprehensible.

~~~
pdkl95
His performance gives the AI generated text a surprising amount meaning. It
seems similar to the partial intelligibility that happens when two languages
are right at the border between dialects that can understand each other and
languages that can no longer understand each other. A good example of that for
English is this[1] professor talking about the history of the Scots[2]
language _in Scots_. It has the same quality where it sounds like it _should_
be understandable, but isn't.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cENbkHS3mnY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cENbkHS3mnY)

[2] Scots derives from Old English parallel to Modern English (and the
Scottish Modern English dialect, which is much closer to Modern English than
Scots).

